# Cracked Powerhead



## fivestar (Mar 6, 2012)

Unfortunately, I got to my boat on Friday to rig up and get ready for a run to Petronius and The Steps for the afternoon tuna bite and some night fishing for swords when my mechanic called and informed me that I have a cracked powerhead on my port motor!:thumbdown:. If anyone nows of some fairly new 4 stroke yamaha 250s or 300s for sale please let me know. What a bummer, guess I wont be fishing for about a month.


----------



## chad403 (Apr 20, 2008)

250 or 300 did you crack the new 4.2 liter?


----------



## fivestar (Mar 6, 2012)

No I cracked on 02 ox66. Looking to repower with 4 strokes. Only 600 hours on the damn thing!


----------



## Bow Down (Jun 8, 2011)

twins or trips?


----------



## fivestar (Mar 6, 2012)

Twins


----------



## gwillie450 (Dec 21, 2009)

Same thing happen to me.My 250ox66 locked 2 weeks ago,After spending a week pricing new motors.Called my insurance to get a quote on new motors.He asked what was wrong with the old ones after i explained what happen his said it was cover under my insurance.Just another reason to have charter lakes insurance.Said they were one of the only company s to insure against mechanical failures


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

Check the hul truth, there are two sets of F250's on there now....


----------

